# Xorg.conf

## kruemel0809

hi!

seit dem ich gestern meinen xorg neu compiliert habe, startet er nicht mehr. irgendwie muss sich das format der konfigurationsdatei mal wieder geaendert haben.

koennte mir vielleicht jemand eine mit dem aktuellen xorg aus portage funktionierende xorg.conf zu kommen lassen oder hier posten?

oder weiss jemand, was sich geaendert haben koennte?

der fehler ist sowas wie "cannot load display driver nvidia" oder so und dann "no screens found"

na ja, wie gesagt, vorher gings mit der selben config... und das nvidia kernel modul hab ich s chon neu emerged und es ist auch geladen!

----------

## Inte

Was sagt denn ein

```
grep -e \(WW\) -e \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Hast Du vielleicht einen neuen Kernel kompiliert und vergessen die nVidia-Treiber erneut zu installieren?

----------

## kruemel0809

ich bin gerade nicht zu hause, deswegen kann ich nich das log greppen, aber nen neuen kernel hab ich nicht installiert! es ist alles so geblieben wies vorher war, nur xorg ist neu...

----------

## kruemel0809

hmartin@theo:~> grep -e \(WW\) -e \(EE\) Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

liegt das an den fonts oder wirklich am nvidia driver?

also wie gesagt, außer xorg.conf neu zu machen, hat sich nichts geändert am system. der nvidia treiber ist auch geladen!

----------

## hoschi

Meines erachtens nicht, dein Monitor scheint nicht korrekt konfiguriert zu sein.

----------

## boris64

also die fonts sind wohl kaum verantwortlich für das "nichtstarten" deines x-servers.

 *kruemel0809 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device! 
> ...

 

das hier ist dein problem. nvidia-modul auch wirklich geladen?

achja, welche treiberversion hast du eigentlich installiert?

ggf installier mal die neuesten (1.0.66xx), das löst oft alle probleme wie von selbst.

----------

## kruemel0809

ja, das nvidia modul ist zu 100% geladen der interessante teil des log sieht so aus:

```

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc3000000 - 0xc301ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc3800000 - 0xc38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xc7ff0000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc6000000 - 0xc6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc5000000 - 0xc5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc3000000 - 0xc301ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc3800000 - 0xc38000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xc7ff0000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc6000000 - 0xc6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc5000000 - 0xc5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xC6000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

wie gesagt, vorher gings! das nvidia modul hab ich nachdem es nicht mehr ging gleich mit emerge nvdia-kernel neugemacht... es sollte also aktuell sein![/code]

----------

## prior_philip

Das gleiche beschäftigt mich auch grad.

 *Quote:*   

>  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
> 
> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
> ...

 

Merkwürdig: der nvidia Treiber ist geladen und die xorg.cong ist gleich gebliebenn und dennoch mault er über "usable configuration".

----------

## boris64

ähm, hast du nun schon verraten, welche nvidia treiberversion und welches xorg du benutzt?

oder habe ich das überlesen?

[EDIT]

wie immer: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

-> 

```
NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004
```

das ist nicht der neueste treiber. probier einfach mal 1.0.6629

[/EDIT]

----------

## kruemel0809

wieso ist die neue version denn nicht in portage? ich dachte ich hab sozusagen die neuste nach emerge sync und emerge nvidia-kernel!  :Smile: 

edit:

ich hab jetzt versucht die neuen treiber von der nvidia homepage zu installieren, aber das funktioniert nicht, weil die alten ja noch geladen sind und sich auch nicht mit moprobe -r unloaden lassen! kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich verhindere, dass sie überhaupt geladen werden? oder wie ich sie unloaden kann? thx!

----------

## HCPawel

Kuckst du im Portage:

```
ChangeLog                         nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328-r1.ebuild

Manifest                          nvidia-kernel-1.0.5332-r1.ebuild

files                             nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4.ebuild

metadata.xml                      nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106-r1.ebuild

nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r3.ebuild  nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2.ebuild

nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3.ebuild  nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.ebuild

nvidia-kernel-1.0.4499.ebuild    -----> nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629.ebuild <-----

```

wer lesen kann...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kruemel0809

ja sorry, aber ich habe gerade nochmal emerge sync gemacht und er sagt immer noch dass 

1.0.6111-r3 die latest version available ist!

also, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das fixen kann oder den treiber unloaden?

edit 

sorry, ich seh gerade dass es masked ist... na ja mal gucken was es macht

edit2 

es geht immer noch nicht! gleicher fehler! hat sonst keiner ne idee?

----------

## deejay

Schreib in die /etc/portage/package.keywords hinter das Paket nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx nochmal ~x86. Der aktuellste Treiber dafür ist Testing und somit für ein stable System maskiert. Ich habe den Treiber laufen mit der TI 4200, und es läuft super. Also folgende beiden Einträge in die oben genannte Datei einfügen...

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
```

Danach mach nochmal ein:

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

Dann sollte er sich die aktuellen Treiber ziehen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  media-video/nvidia-glx
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0.6629
> ...

 

Gruß

DeEJaY[/quote]

----------

## kruemel0809

ja, das hab ich schon gemacht! aendert leider ueberhaupt nix!

----------

## kruemel0809

so, jetzt gehts  :Smile:  ich hab einfach nvidia ganz unmerged und von der hp installiert! total komisch, die treiber in portage sind irgendwie broken  :Smile: 

jetzt hab ich aber ein anderes problem bei dem mir vielleicht jemand helfen koennte:

ich kann mich mit meinem normalen user keine xsessions starten! mit root geht alles ohne probs, nur halt der normale user nicht!

ich benutze kdm, wenn ich auf login oder so gehe, wird der bildschirm schwarz, dann wird er so verschliert  grau (so wie er beim starten zwischen nvidia logo und dem (standartmaessig) gruenen bildschirm ist) und dann kommt wieder kdm!

weiss jemand woran das lieben koennte und wie ich das fixe?

----------

